#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 編輯後的主題沒改變

## K2T_迷之叶

唔，怎麼說呢……我編輯一下我的主題（標題）編輯後主題還是沒改變依然還是一樣，就是標題變了
從論壇的那裡根本沒看出有改主題/標題

----------


## 雪麒

小獸我用測試帳號好像沒發現這種現象啊……
能提供具體帖子鏈接或截圖說明嗎？以及確定是否是以以下方式修改：

----------


## K2T_迷之叶

標題是改了，但是主題沒法改
能否改主題？

----------


## yoching

VBB的主題有分兩個地方

一個是內文主題，一個是主要主題(也就是在主題列表中顯示的)。
一般編輯文章，只能編輯內文主題而已。

主要主題只有管理權限的人員才可以變更。

----------


## 雪麒

> VBB的主題有分兩個地方
> 
> 一個是內文主題，一個是主要主題(也就是在主題列表中顯示的)。
> 一般編輯文章，只能編輯內文主題而已。
> 
> 主要主題只有管理權限的人員才可以變更。


雖然在網絡上也有查到類似現象，但我使用並無特殊權限的測試帳號卻也可以修改在主題列表中顯示的主題啊……
那麼，這個修改自己所發主題的主要主題的權限可以分配給所有會員嗎？

----------


## yoching

是的~~~認真來說，其實VBB有支援快速修改主題。
只要再主題列表中對著某一個主題旁的空白連點。就會進入編輯主題標題的模式。(當然，這需要有權限的情況下)

所以你可以用此來判斷自已是否有可編輯主要主題標題。

----------


## 雪麒

現在Bug已經修復，再去試試看修改標題吧:3

----------

